# Thanks Mike Farmer!



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

This morning I had an excellent coaching session with the one and only Mike Farmer (St Louis MO). It was a fantastic opportunity for a novice like myself to spend some time with such a thorough, encouraging and experienced coach. Within an hour I was shooting consistently tight groups, my form was consistent and relaxed. Above all I finally gained confidence that i knew what i was doing. Not only was he thorough, but more than reasonable with his time working with me. I also feel a part of a continuum, in that i now know where to turn for my questions in the future. I really cant give a higher recommendation for anyone frustrated with a "do-it yourself" approach to archery that cant go much further on its own, or anyone who wants to improve in anyway. So once agian, Thank YOU Mike for your time and the gift of a finer appreciation for the "perfect shot" over the "ok shot." Thanks so much!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike is an alright guy...jk mike. I've shot with him a few times and he has greatly improved my shooting


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS GUYS.......


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, I will have to chime in and say that he helped me immensely!
The first ten minutes of our "coaching" time and he had pinpointed some form flaws and got me straightened out right away!
He has a "no nonsense" approach and is a straight shooter.
I highly recommend him to anyone that is looking to correct any issues with their shooting.
As the others have said, "thanks Mike!".


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Welcome to my world*

nothing better for me than to see a student shoot with perfect form, last FRI i was working on a bow at the range . i noticed a guy i had as a student . every year i see 1-2 that are really good this guy was ben.HE was one of those... i watched him hammer tight groups @ 20-25-30-35 and when he got to 40 he robin hooded a arrow i was impressed, his form was perfect. he made me proud . when i was 8 years old ann hoyt showed me how, her legend continues.each year i get pics saying thanks. and every once in a while someone gets on here , and does the same to you guys and girls i say ENJOY WELCOME TO MY WORLD......


----------



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

I killed 3 deer this season thanks to mike's coaching and tutelage, two of which were 10 point bucks . Thanks mike.


----------



## tburgee (Nov 8, 2012)

just starting shooting traditional, with one eye.... it's a challenge! guess I need to start saving!


----------

